
Uber's react-vis is deprecated - colesantiago
https://github.com/uber/react-vis/blob/master/DEPRECATED.md
======
colesantiago
It seems from here that Uber has no resources to maintain this library [0]. I
hate to speculate that this could be related to their recent layoffs.

They are actively open to looking for maintainers though.

[0] [https://github.com/uber/react-
vis/issues/1303#issuecomment-6...](https://github.com/uber/react-
vis/issues/1303#issuecomment-611143601)

~~~
ironmagma
Sadly this library has been mostly abandoned since approximately a year ago.
The idea was good but relied a bit too much on manual props passing, and could
have used a revision 2. I suspect that is what the library they will be
releasing later this year will be.

